# My harvest mouse is missing!



## Harveytheharvestmoise (May 14, 2013)

I know what you're thinking! Js so small and fast you'll never find him! BUT, he's still in the house! What I really need to know is how do I catch him? Please help me!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You can get humane mouse traps that capture the mouse in a sort of plastic tube when they stand on a see saw arrangement, you could get some of those and bait them up with something he likes. One thing to bear in mind though is that they can get stressed in the traps and stress can kill them . If harvest mice are like fancy mice they would jump out of a bucket trap so that isn't really something you could try.
You could also scatter flour around the edges of non carpeted rooms, to look for footprints, so you get some idea where he is. 
He will most likely stick to the edges of the rooms so sitting really quietly looking in the edges on an evening would also be a good idea.
I hope you do manage to find him, Ive had a mouse loose in the house for over a week before and she showed up safely


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Advice above is great.

I do hope you find him safe and sound.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

I set up a rabbit cage with my mouses fav food and her wheel and fav treats. Sge coukd get in easy but not out very fast and 3 days later whike I was packing up to give up she was in there!t


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Hope you found your lil man... genius idea about the flour.


----------

